# Long Term RP Desired (CLOSED)



## ZELPHINA (Oct 30, 2020)

*What I am looking for currently: A LONG TERM RP and RP PARTNER...*

*A story-based RP with proper grammar, and spelling.*
Someone with a *good grasp of the English language*, and who can string words and sentences together to make a coherent thought or idea.
Someone who can do *5-20 lines per post*, and the post *must make sense and be reasonable.*
*Someone who can post on a consistent basis; everyday or at least three to four times a week.*
*Someone who can follow a plot line, and add to it with unique ideas.*
Someone who* isn't* looking to jump straight into smut, and sex.
Relationships are fine as long as they advance the story line.
NSFW and SFW are both fine with me. However, for *NSFW you and your character must be over 18 yrs old. Verification will be required!*
*NO gore, vore, stuffing, pregnancy, vomit, incest, scat, water sports, etc.*
*NO God-modding! This includes take over of another's character without permission.*
Someone who is looking for a fun and interactive RP!
If you're interested, please, let me know. As far as story lines go, we can discuss ideas.


----------



## LivingWeapon (Oct 31, 2020)

I raise my eyebrow as I read, finding myself interested a bit the more I keep reading. Once did I finish reading, I ponder for a while before replying; "I'm somewhat interested. Although I'm a little worried due to both work, time difference and what method of communication we will be using. Regardless, you can find my info in my profile if you still need a long term RP partner."


----------



## YangireZombie (Oct 31, 2020)

I'm interested in role-playing with you as you seem like my type of partner.


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Nov 1, 2020)

ZELPHINA said:


> *What I am looking for currently: A LONG TERM RP and RP PARTNER...*
> 
> *A story-based RP with proper grammar, and spelling.*
> Someone with a *good grasp of the English language*, and who can string words and sentences together to make a coherent thought or idea.
> ...


I'm on the look out for a Rp partner myself


----------



## ZELPHINA (Nov 2, 2020)

DogTFFan said:


> I'm on the look out for a Rp partner myself



Message me with your interest!! We can talk then!


----------



## Anon_the_human (Nov 3, 2020)

I am interested, I can do 5-7 lines if possible, I always try my hardest when working with others!!!


----------



## ZELPHINA (Nov 4, 2020)

*This is currently closed. Thank you for your interest!*


----------

